# Ich fange einfach nichts :-(



## Macantise (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich bin zwar kein Jungangler im eigentlichen Sinne, aber ich bin anscheinend ein absoluter Anfänger im Fangen von Fischen.
Seit einigen Jahren angele ich schon und kann meine Fangergebnisse an beiden Händen abzählen.
Mir ist klar, dass man nicht jedes mal etwas fängt, wenn man rausgeht, doch bei mir ist das schon fast absurd.

Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert und nie läuft was.
Komme auch gerade von einer kleinen Angeltour zurück und außer einen Sonnenbrand hab ich nichts bekommen.

Habe einige Schwärme gesehen, gezielt dort meinen Köder ausgelegt (Mais, Teig, Hundefutter (gab man mir als tip) und habe geblinkert.
Ich habe verschiedene Tiefen probiert, Pose und Grund.

Warum beißt nicht ein verfluchter Fisch bei mir?
Bin mit meinem Angellatein etwas am Ende....

Kann ich etwas grundlegendes falsch machen? 

Für Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## DUSpinner (15. Juni 2021)

Konzentriere dich auf eine Angelart. Wenn auf Friedfisch ist gezieltes Anfüttern und bei der derzeitigen Wärme das Angeln am frühen Morgen oder Abends erfolgversprechend. Angeleequipment so stark/dick wie nötig so weich/dünn wie möglich.
Beim Kunstköderangeln sind Geduld, Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnisse von Vorteil.
Schau mal erfahrene Angler über die Schulter....


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2021)

Ich schreibe hier nur ungerne etwas, weil es tausend Gründe haben kann, warum du nichts, bzw. schlecht fängst.
Gehst du immer ans gleiche Gewässer, oder sind dies verschiedene, also welche Gewässer befischst du?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juni 2021)

Wenn es gar nicht klappt, gibt es noch die faltbaren Angelspiele mit dem Magneten an der Kordel , da sollte der ein oder andere Pappe-Fisch irgendwann
mal hängen...

Wo angelst Du denn und welche Fische sind dort hauptsächlich/häufig vertreten ( Leitfische? )

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

Dito - ohne zu wissen um welche Gewässer und welche Zielfische es geht kann man da nur schwer helfen


----------



## Macantise (15. Juni 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich gehe hauptsächlich immer an die gleichen Gewässer insbesondere Bille (Elbenseitenarm) und andere Kanäle von der Elbe.
Fischtechnisch ist dort eigentlich alles vertreten, aber wohl hauptsächlich Rapfen, Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Aal, Aland, Brachse, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben.


----------



## Macantise (15. Juni 2021)

Am liebsten möchte ich Raubfische fangen, aber Friedfische sind auch in Ordnung.
Möchte nur nicht so gerne feedern.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

Falls du hauptsächlich Spinnfischen gehst: ich war dieses Jahr über 300h am Wasser mit Spinnruten - Ergebnis sind ein Hecht, eine Bachforelle und paar Döbel...


du siehst es ist nicht so leicht...

Ansitzen ist da schon leichter mit Wurm oder Köderfisch - da kommen meiner Erfahrung nach schon öfter die Bisse.


----------



## fischmonger (15. Juni 2021)

Das Wichtigste ist aus meiner Sicht, sich nicht von einer Negativserie entmutigen zu lassen. Irgendwann wirst du fangen. Und versuch es auch mal so zu sehen: selbst wenn du nicht fängst - du verbringst eine schöne Zeit in der Natur ohne Stress, kannst Pflanzen und Tiere beobachten, ungestört sinnieren.
Fische so einfach wie möglich. Wenn du mit Kunstköder fischst, wäre für schnelle Erfolge der Spinner zum Fischen auf Barsch und Hecht meine Wahl. Wenn du ansitzt, würde ich mit einer ganz einfachen Durchlaufmontage und Maden oder Mais als Köder auf Grund gehen, um Brassen, Rotaugen oder gar mal einen Karpfen zu erwischen. Wenn du Posenangeln möchtest, ist das Ausloten sehr wichtig, das musst du auf jeden Fall machen.
Ich habe übrigens als absoluter Anfänger an Kleingewässern immer besser gefangen als an großen Gewässern.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (15. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Falls du hauptsächlich Spinnfischen gehst: ich war dieses Jahr über 300h am Wasser mit Spinnruten - Ergebnis sind ein Hecht, eine Bachforelle und paar Döbel...


Ohne dir etwas zu wollen oder in Frage zu stellen, wenn mir das so ergehen würde, würde ich mein Revier überdenken 
Es kann nicht angehen das man 50 oder noch deutlich mehr Tage Spinnfischen geht und so wenig fängt
Angler die dieses Jahr schon 300 Stunden nur mit Spinnfischen verbracht haben sind ja keine Anfänger mehr, da muss deutlich mehr gehen
Es sei denn dein Zielfisch beim Spinnfischen wäre Lachs oder Huchen


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

Ich angel hier am Main - habe da net viel Alternativen 

zumindest letzten Herbst und Winter ging im Vergleich bei weniger Tagen die Post ab



PS: zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, das meiste von diesen Stunden lag im Januar, Februar und etwas im März ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (15. Juni 2021)

guten Abend,

auch wenn es ganz sicher etwas befremdlich anmutet: besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Du dauerhaft irgendein Medikament einnimmst? Reststoffe bzw. Abbauprodukte können durchaus über die Haut / Schweiß an Equipement und/oder Köder gelangen und negative Effekte haben. Bei solch dauerhafter Fangflaute würde ich in alle Richtungen denken...

Gruß


----------



## Ponton (15. Juni 2021)

Es reicht auch das liquid für die e Zigarette. Habe es vor 3 Wochen gesehen bei einem Kumpel und mir beim weisfischen. Alles gleich Montage, Haken, Köder etc. Beide ruten knappe 30 cm auseinander ich hab 10 x soviel gefangen wie er. 43 zu 4 biss uns ausgefallen ist das er den uberschussigen liquid immer mit dem Daumen abwischt.


----------



## seatrout61 (15. Juni 2021)

Falls es dich tröstet, bei mir läuft es bisher genauso schlecht und ich bin ebenso ratlos.

Für mich gilt: dranbleiben...flexibel bleiben (Methoden/Taktik/Köder/Gewässer)


----------



## Colophonius (16. Juni 2021)

Bevor wir hier weiter Theorien austauschen: wie angelnst du überhaupt? Beschreib mal deine Taktik und Montagen, Fotos könnten auch helfen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Juni 2021)

Macantise schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Ich gehe hauptsächlich immer an die gleichen Gewässer insbesondere Bille (Elbenseitenarm) und andere Kanäle von der Elbe.
> Fischtechnisch ist dort eigentlich alles vertreten, aber wohl hauptsächlich Rapfen, Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Aal, Aland, Brachse, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben.


Und an der Bille fängst du auch keine Barsche, oder Aale mit Tauwürmern  ?
Oder Weißfische, mit  Mais oder Maden ?
Rein gar nichts ?


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Juni 2021)

Macantise schrieb:


> Habe einige Schwärme gesehen, gezielt dort meinen Köder ausgelegt (Mais, Teig, Hundefutter (gab man mir als tip) und habe geblinkert.
> Ich habe verschiedene Tiefen probiert, Pose und Grund.


Auf Teig und Hundefutter hatte ich bis jetzt auch nur mäßige erfolge.
Mais war schon besser aber auch nicht der bringer.
Mit Wurm und Made fang ich eigentlich immer was!


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Juni 2021)

Falls es dich tröstet - ich bin alles Andere als ein Anfänger und fange auch nix.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich kenne ein Trick von mein Opa was man machen kann wenn man nichts fängt…
Wollt ihr es wissen was er gemacht hat ???

Ok, ich verrate es euch aber bitte nicht weiter sagen !!!
„Er hat so lange weiter geangelt bis er was gefangen hat“


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich angel hier am Main - habe da net viel Alternativen
> 
> zumindest letzten Herbst und Winter ging im Vergleich bei weniger Tagen die Post ab
> 
> ...


Zu deiner Verteidigung  Jetzt hast Du dich je erst richtig entblößt. Dass sind doch schließlich mit die besten Monate zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Juni 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet - ich bin alles Andere als ein Anfänger und fange auch nix.....


Du bist ja auch mehr hier im Angelboard unterwegs, statt am Wasser. Oder?


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Es reicht auch das liquid für die e Zigarette. Habe es vor 3 Wochen gesehen bei einem Kumpel und mir beim weisfischen. Alles gleich Montage, Haken, Köder etc. Beide ruten knappe 30 cm auseinander ich hab 10 x soviel gefangen wie er. 43 zu 4 biss uns ausgefallen ist das er den uberschussigen liquid immer mit dem Daumen abwischt.


Falsches Liquid, empfehle Thunfisch- oder Tauwurmaroma ...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2021)

also hier am Main dieses Jahr war das eher Pustekuchen bei der Witterung^^ 

da waren im Vergleich der November und Dezember richtige Goldmonate bei mir


----------



## Snâsh (16. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> also hier am Main dieses Jahr war das eher Pustekuchen bei der Witterung^^
> 
> da waren im Vergleich der November und Dezember richtige Goldmonate bei mir


Ist ja ok, ich nehme dich ja mal mit ok?....


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2021)

Mit Geld-zurück-Garantie!!!


----------



## fischmonger (16. Juni 2021)

Ich denke, dass manche von uns auch ein falsches Bild vom Angeln haben, das massiv gefördert wird von den einschlägigen Medien. Schau ich in den Blinker, wird eine Montage angepriesen, die absolut immer fängt, auf YouTube fangen die Szenegrößen im Sekundentakt ihre Zielfische, und der Online- Tackler dreht einem Ruten und Rollen an, mit denen der Erfolg gar nicht ausbleiben kann. Da verfestigt sich der Eindruck bei manchem, dass das Fangen immer dazu gehört, und es gibt sicher sogar Zeitgenossen, die mangels vermeintlichen Erfolgs das Hobby gar an den Nagel hängen. Was dann wiederum für ein günstiges Angebot an gebrauchtem Tackle sorgt


----------



## Macantise (16. Juni 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
- Ich habe eine (würde für mich sagen normale) Kunstköder Montage, 2,40er Rute, passende Rolle, geflochetene Schnur, monofiles Vorfach, Wirbel und dann halt irgendein Köder (Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner, Jig, whatever). 

Zum Thema Wurm:
Ich glaube Wurm ist bestimmt fängiger, werde ich demnächst auch ausprobieren, aber leider gehe ich oft spontan los und habe dann nichts anderes als die Sachen, die man selber machen kann.

- Flavour für Teig habe ich noch nicht genutzt. 

Mais ging bei mir noch nie!

Thema andere Stelle:
Das Problem ist das man schlecht an andere Stellen kommt (komme aus HH) und die Kanäle sind zu 80/90% unzugänglich durch Zäune, Wände, Gefälle etc.,
jedenfalls dort wo ich wohne. (Bin derzeit leider nicht mobil)

Thema Geruch/Schweiß: 
Ich bin Raucher und habe schon gehört das es hierbei ein Problem geben könnte.
- Werde daher demnächst mal mit Handschuhen (Gummi) die Köder anbringen. 

Allerdings habe ich auch schon Raucher gesehen, die fangen. -Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Macantise (16. Juni 2021)

@ fischmonger:
- Vlt. ist es auch wirklich so wie du sagst, dass man ein falsches Bild vom Angeln hat (gerade durch youtube)....
Ich kenne aber auch Geschichten von anderen Anglern, die z.B. 50-60 Fische am Tag gefangen haben.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2021)

Das schlag dir zumindest beim Raubfisch erstmal ausm Kopp. 
Wie sieht denn deine Friefisch Montage aus? 
Wie und womit fütterst du an? Angelst du auch auf dem Futterplatz? 
Eher große (vielleicht zu groß) oder kleine Haken? 
Kanäle sind ja oft monoton. Lotest du deine Stelle aus? 
Ein kleiner Graben oder eine Kante am Grund kann schon viel ausmachen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2021)

Also Friedfische gehen im Prinzip immer.
Dazu füttern, ausloten und ne Handbreit überm Grund angeln.
Fleischmaden sind der beste Köder um überhaupt etwas zu fangen.
Am besten 3,4 Stück auf nem 12er Haken anbieten an fein austarierter Pose und dann etwas Geduld.

Das klappt an so ziemlich jedem Gewässer.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. Juni 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> guten Abend,
> 
> auch wenn es ganz sicher etwas befremdlich anmutet: besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Du dauerhaft irgendein Medikament einnimmst? Reststoffe bzw. Abbauprodukte können durchaus über die Haut / Schweiß an Equipement und/oder Köder gelangen und negative Effekte haben.



Wenn sich das wirklich auf die Fang oder Misserfolge auswirkt weiß ich endlich woran es bei mir liegt, bisher dachte ich immer ich hätte ein tolles Gewässer und verdammt viel Glück 
Ich nehme schon über Jahre täglich 120 mg Morphium ein , das scheinen die Räuber zu mögen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (16. Juni 2021)

tja, mit täglich 120 mg und das über Jahre kann ich nur sagen: herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juni 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass manche von uns auch ein falsches Bild vom Angeln haben, das massiv gefördert wird von den einschlägigen Medien. Schau ich in den Blinker, wird eine Montage angepriesen, die absolut immer fängt, auf YouTube fangen die Szenegrößen im Sekundentakt ihre Zielfische, und der Online- Tackler dreht einem Ruten und Rollen an, mit denen der Erfolg gar nicht ausbleiben kann. Da verfestigt sich der Eindruck bei manchem, dass das Fangen immer dazu gehört, und es gibt sicher sogar Zeitgenossen, die mangels vermeintlichen Erfolgs das Hobby gar an den Nagel hängen. Was dann wiederum für ein günstiges Angebot an gebrauchtem Tackle sorgt


Das stimmt schon.
Da darf man sich auch nicht blenden lassen.

Ich hab früher eigentlich nur an Groß Seen geangelt.
Das sind Voralpenseen.
Da konnte man gut fangen wenn man sich auskennt.
Aber auch gut tagelang schneidern.

Kleine Gewässer kann man natürlich in kurzer Zeit evektiv beangeln.
Da braucht man nicht monatelang zu suchen um Fisch zu finden.
Ausser es is nix drin.
Die Medien sagen dir ja meist nicht wo die Fische herkommen.
An nem 1ha Weiher der gut Besetzt ist wrst immer irgendwann einen Fisch fangen egal mit welchem Köder.
Mit Futter erhöhen sich die Chancen nochmal deutlich.


Macantise schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten!
> - Ich habe eine (würde für mich sagen normale) Kunstköder Montage, 2,40er Rute, passende Rolle, geflochetene Schnur, monofiles Vorfach, Wirbel und dann halt irgendein Köder (Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner, Jig, whatever).
> 
> Zum Thema Wurm:
> ...


Also ich find Feedern als Anfänger immer ideal .
Grad auch zum Gewässer kennen lernen.
Auftreibende Montagen können auch oft der Joker sein.
Grad in fließenden Gewässern.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. Juni 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> tja, mit täglich 120 mg und das über Jahre kann ich nur sagen: herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Naja, angefangen habe ich vor 20 Jahren mal mit 2 x 10 mg am Tag, aber es steigert sich im Laufe der Jahre, entsprechend nahmen die Fänge zu


----------



## Floma (16. Juni 2021)

Die fangsicherste Methode ist für mich Feedern - mit oder ohne Method. Wenn es das Gewässer verlangt, hilft auch noch anfüttern (geh ich bei deinen Strecken von aus, ohne sie zu kennen).

Wenn ich Fisch fangen will, mach ich das. Wenn ich aber ruhe haben will, ein Buch lesen, oder in der Nacht allein am Wasser einen Film am Tablet schauen will, werf ich Köderfisch auf Wels und/oder einen Wurm auf Aal aus. Fang ich dann was, hält das Hoch 24 Std., fang ich nichts, fahr ich trotzdem zufrieden nach Hause.

Wenn ich aber unzufrieden werde, weil 3 mal nix ging, geh ich an die Vereinsseen oder füttere an und geh dann an einen Fluss. Dort feedere ich und meist ist dann wieder alles im Lot.

Das nur als kleine Anregung, den sicheren Methoden eine Chance zu geben. Verbessert die Gesamtstatistik.


----------



## Captain_H00k (16. Juni 2021)

Feedern / Pickern ist hier bei uns auch echt einfach der way 2 go,und ich bin selber Fan dieser Art der Angelei 
Mal als Bspl,ich hab die letzten Jahre einiges ausprobiert.Ich finde z.B. die Angelei mit Posen im Grunde sehr nice,es ist schon satisfying die Pose im Wasser zu beobachten,und noch cooler wenns nen Biss gibt 
Trotzdem hab mich ich mich hier am Rhein quasi fast davon verabschiedet,das bringt einfach massiv weniger Fisch !
Tagsüber ist auf Pose schwer bis kaum was zu fangen,und man muss genau die richtigen Spots,Wasserstand usw abpassen,und selbst da auch nur mit Glück und mega selten wenn man mit der Pose angelt.
Ich kann sagen dass ich alle meine Friedfische und sogar auch öfter mal Räuber als Beifang zu 99,9% auf Feeder / Picker Montagen gefangen habe.Wenn man da sein System gefunden hat,kann das richtig gut laufen.

Spinnfischen ist hingegen wieder ne eigene Welt für sich.Da muss man halt sein Gewässer erkunden,die Fische auch bissel kennenlernen,sprich wann beißen die wo,usw.
Daher von mir definitiv +1 fürs Feedern


----------



## Snâsh (17. Juni 2021)

Ich stimme ebenfalls allen Vorrednern zu. Feedern macht Spaß und es stellt sich meist sehr schnell Erfolg ein. Außer man befischt wirklich "tote" Stellen mit schlammigem Untergrund wo alles einsinkt etc.
Wenn es Spinnfischen sein soll und das Equipment noch nicht stimmt würde ich immer zu einem Gummifisch am leichten Kopf tendieren. Einfach einmal zum Grund absinken lassen und monoton durchleiern. Hierbei spielt die Tageszeit eine wichtige Rolle. Tagsüber würde ich eher kleine Köder fischen. Das stört keinen Hecht und Barsch/Rapfen/Wels snacken die Köder auch schnell einmal weg. Wenns dunkel wird kann man viel experimentieren. Am wichtigsten ist es ein Gewässer lesen zu können. Du glaubst gar nicht wie flach die Räuber gerade im dunklen stehen können. Du musst dir einfach immer vor Augen führen wo die natürliche Nahrung sein könnte.
Futter und Würmer/Made etc werden immer da hin gespühlt wo eine Strömungskante entsteht.
Kleinfische stehen immer da wo sie am leichtesten mit der Strömung fertig werden und auch einigermaßen Schutz haben.
Dies ist nicht auf alle Gewässer übertragbar, aber ich verspreche dir das die meisten Angler ein Hindernis anwerfen würden als mitten in den Hauptstrom........ außer man will Rapfen, aber das ist ja nicht das Thema! 
Außerdem kannst du mit kleinen Ködern am unselektivsten Fangen. Egal ob Kunstköder oder eben Maden etc. Du möchtest ja zuerst einmal Erfolg und anschließend bleibt dir definitiv noch genug Zeit dich zu spezialisieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Neuling,
Such dir eine Stelle, im Altwasser, Altwassereingang, hinter Buhnenköpfen, wo das Wasser still ist und du gehst immer auf den selben Platz.
Wie Vorredner schon schrieben, Frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden. 
8-10m vorm Ufer ausloten. Das Wasser solle min. 2m sein. 
Posenmontage, 25er Hauptschnur (Mono) 4-6g Pose, Vorfach (0,18-0,20), 6-8er Haken, Rute mit weicher Spitze. Rollenbremse so einstellen, dass das Vorfach nicht reist, lieber zu leicht, beim Drill kannst du immer noch die bremse anziehen.
Wenn du sitzt, und ausgeworfen hast, fütterst du 3 Ballen an und dann alle halbe Stunde einen nach und auch, nachdem du einen gefangen hast.
Als Köder machst du dir aus dem Semmelbröseln oder gekauftes - was du zum Anfüttern nimmst, einen Teig für den Haken. Würmer und Maden gehen da auch immer gut dazu.
Für Maden brauchst du einen kleineren Haken so 12-14er. 
Ein weiterer wichtigster Faktor ist, über Stunden still zu sitzen, wenn du trinkst, langsame Bewegungen. Fische haben ihre Fressfasen und ich hab selber schon oft erlebt, dass man Stunden da sitzt, und irgend wann steht man z.B. zum Pinkeln auf, zugleich steigt eine Schlammwolke vom Grund auf, und die Fische sind wieder weg. Dann dauert es wieder einige Zeit, bis die kommen.

Wenn du mehrmals in der Woche zum angeln kommst, reicht das Futter das du beim Angeln anfütterst. Ansonsten ist es hilfreich, wenn man täglich zu der Zeit, zu der man zum angeln geht, vorbei fährt, um ein paar Ballen Futter einzuwerfen über 3-4 Tage vorab.

Also:
- selber Platz, immer wieder. Die Fische finden irgendwann das stetige Futter und kommen wieder.
- Anschleichen, leise aufbauen, ruhe! Schall breitet sich Unterwasser um ein vielfaches schneller und lauter aus, als in der Luft. Einmal Getrampel oder ein lautes Wort und die Fische suchen das weite. 
- Die Gesamte Vorfachlänge (ca. 50 cm darf auf dem Boden aufliegen.)
- Anschlag, erst wenn die Pose abtaucht oder von dannen zieht, nicht wenn die ein bisschen wackelt oder sich auf/ab bewegt.
- Weicher Teigköder: Fingernagelgroßen Tropfen. Was kannst du fangen: Karpfen, Schleien, Brassen, große Rotaugen, Giebel / Karauschen, Nerfling, Güster, geg sogar eine Barbe, wenn die Strömung nicht zu weit weg ist.
- Auf Maden wirst du in etwa wie oben fangen.
- Wurm, zu den obigen sind noch Aal und Barsch möglich. Schlimmstenfalls ein Waller.
- Der Köder wird 1x pro Stunde kontrolliert, ist er weg, wird der Intervall verkürzt. Ist er noch drann, kann man ihn auch auf 2 Std. setzen.
Je weniger Bewegung von dir, desto besser die Aussichten. 
Im Sitzen einholen und auswerfen. Setz dich also so, das die Rutenspitze noch ins Wasser reicht, damit du nicht im Grünzeug hängen bleibst und aufstehen musst.

Raubfisch:
Wenn du mit 2 Angeln losziehen darfst, kannst du ja eine mit Fezen oder totem Köfi mit der Posenmontage auslegen - dünnes Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen. Durch das Anfüttern sind immer viele Kleinfische am Platz, was zwangsläufig die Räuber lockt. Irgendwann wird auch so einer beißen. 

So haben unsere Großväter schon geangelt und unsere Kinder werden es auch. Posen sind immer noch der schönste / interessanteste Bissanzeiger. Außerdem verrät dir die Pose beim Biss, wie die Fische an dem Tag drauf sind und welche Gewohnheiten die einzelnen Arten haben, mit dem Köder umzugehen. 
Da kannst du über die Jahre was lernen.

Leider ist es so, dass man nicht alles an einem Tag lernen kann und selbst alte Hasen lernen nicht aus.
Gib dir Zeit. Diese Durststrecken hat von uns jeder schon durchgemacht. - Vor allem als Jungangler, wenn die Geduld noch nicht so gegeben ist.
Probier's aus, und reiss dich, was das Zappeln angeht, richtig zusammen - und du wirst sehen, - es lohnt sich. 

L.G.
NM


----------



## Floma (17. Juni 2021)

Ich habe noch was, darauf bin ich gekommen, weil ich dachte, das wäre ein Thread für Andal gewesen. Ganz im Sinne von "GNU Terry Pratchett" ein "GNU Andal" von mir mit 2 Links (beim ersten findest du gleich den Link zum PDF-Download):





__





						Andal´s Grundangelfibel
					

Liebe Boardies, an diesem traurigen Tag möchte ich an die Grundangelfibel von Andal erinnern. Ich wollte es jetzt nicht in den Kondolenzthread reinquetschen. Es handelt sich um ein wirklich empfehlenswertes Buch, das Andal vor einigen Jahren geschrieben hat, und das glücklicherweise vielerorts...




					www.anglerboard.de
				







__





						Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal
					

Hallo Gemeinde,   ich wusste gar nicht, dass unser @Andal unter die Autoren gegangen ist. Hier sein Werk zum freien download :    " Die Grundangelfiebel "   Erfrischen geschrieben. In meinen Augen sehr zu empfehlen, nicht nur für Friedfischangler...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Das hat schon vielen geholfen, mir auch.


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ... und du gehst immer auf den selben Platz.



Hi, 1x die falsche Entscheidung getroffen und man hat den Schneider für Wochen sicher.

Gerade Anfängern würde ich dazu raten möglichst viele unterschiedliche Stellen zu befischen. Zum einen gibt es Stellen da kommt auf Wochen keine nennenswerte Menge an Fisch vorbei und bei unterschiedlichen Stellen trifft man irgendwann auch durch Zufall auf Bedingungen die mit dem eigenen Angelstil harmonieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juni 2021)

Ich las hier etwas von der Bille und ähnlichen Gewässern in und um Hamburg. So gut kenne ich mich dort zwar nicht aus aber ich fürchte wie viele dieser Großstadtgewässer sind diese häufig hoffnungslos überfischt. An der Bille und auch an der Alster habe ich selbst schon einmal gesessen und geangelt. Wirklich Fisch gab es dort leider nicht, dafür aber viel Unrat und auch Hundeschei...e. Meine Art der Angelei ist das nicht, das muss ich schon sagen. Darum beneide ich die Hamburger Angler wahrlich nicht. Aber manchmal hat man eben leider keine andere Wahl.


----------



## seatrout61 (17. Juni 2021)

Honig, Zuckersirup, Marmelade, Leberwurst, Schmierkäse...sind auch Flavour's...i-was hat man davon doch immer zuhause in der Küche...geht auch ohne Schnick-Schnack auf Molekular-Basis.

Das Schöne am ich-fange-einfach-nichts ist doch, schlimmer als nix geht es nicht...also einfach mal kreativ sein.


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (18. Juni 2021)

Moin, Moin,

ein Wusch an die erfahren Angler, nimmt ihn doch einfach mal mit.
Ich empfinde es nicht besonders zielführen ihm viele eigene Erfahrungen
mitzuteilen, die lassen sich heute im Internet selber recherchieren.
Ich glaube es liegen grundlegende Fehler vor und die lassen sich nur vor Ort
klären.
Ich würde es ja tun aber Passau liegt etwas weit von meiner Gegend entfernt.
Wichtig für mich ist es, sich erst mal mit der Lebensweise des Angelobjektes (Fisch)
und deren Habitat auseinander zu setzen.
Habe es selbst schmerzlich erlebt, obwohl erfolgreicher Ostseeangler, das erste Mal
in Norwegen (Familienurlaub) bin ich richtig auf die Fre... gefallen.
Erschwerend kam hinzu das ich mich auf das angebliche Wissen meines Takle Dealers
verlassen habe.
 Ist nicht mehr mein Dealer.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht schafft er ja eine ordentliche Vorstellung mit Alter, Jugendschein oder Jugendlicher mit Erwachsenem Schein und so. Damit man ein bisschen besser zuordnen kann. 

Was will ein Neueinsteiger, nach ein paar mal, über das Wasser wissen? - nix. 
Somit bleibt, so viele Einflussfaktoren ausschließen, wie es geht.
Wenn der das so macht, sich irgendwo im Altwasser, oder ruhigem Flussbereich, mit geeigneter Tiefe, einen Platz zurecht stutzt und die erste Zeit immer dort angeln, auf die selbe Weise, hat er schon mal viele Parameter weg. Wenn Fisch im Wasser ist beißt auch was. aber biss ist noch nicht fangen.

Falls Jungendscheininhaber, wird er sich eh in die Nähe oder neben einem Erwachsenen Angler setzen müssen.  - oder ist das im Norden anders?
Hätte mit dem Mitnehmen kein Problem aber bis zur Elbe, dass zieht sich.  
Aber ich machte und mache das hier mit den Dorfkindern und seit ein paar Jahren mit meinen eigenen.
Wenn einer mit geht, gehört ihm immer die Angel, wo grad ein Fisch beißt. Achja, das Keschern übernehme ich nur anfangs, Wenn etwas Sicherheit rein kommt, dann muss er es selber lernen mit Angel und Kescher umzugehen - auch wenn der eine oder andere Fisch weg ist.
Prinzipiell mische ich mich so wenig wie möglich ein. Auszwirbeln der Knoten - ist da eh eine Hauptbeschäftigung - rein machen schaffen sie locker alleine. Braucht ihnen kein Mensch lernen- dass es sowas gibt. 

Der meinige bringt Knoten zusammen, für die gibts heut noch keinen Namen.

Beim Auszwirbeln:
Wenn das Kopfkino und das leise Gestammel los geht.
Geh weider Scheißxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, 
Do müssen doch neune Teufeln xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, 
blutsauerne Hünerkröpfexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, 
Aber wenn dich der Burschi anschaut, - immer schön Grinsen. ... alles Gut,... kein Problem...... 
....... Kino geht weiter....
Messer.... wo ist das bexxxxxxxxxx Messer..... ich schneids ab, diese Hurxxxxxxxxxxxxschnur..... oder ich werf gleich die ganze Angel ins Wasser..........
Mein Lieber Besen, was ich da schon geschwitzt hab.


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Hi Leute,

Ich kann voll nachempfinden.

Bin auch recht neu naja im sag ich mal Freigewässer-Angeln.

Forellenpuff war kein Problem, auf Made und Blinker immer gebissen, sogar kleine Shads gingen.

Nun habe ich meinen Angelschein seit diesem Jahr und wollte endlich mal den Rhein befischen, doch irgendwie bleibt der Erfolg im Hauptstrom aus.

Vor zwei Wochen versuchte ich es in Speyer nähe des Trompeterbaus, konnte aufgrund meiner Immobilität durch Fehlen eines Führerscheins samt Auto nicht zu den Trompeterbauten vordringen, das einzige was ich hatte war Kraut. 

Am Samstag versuchte ich mich in Germersheim Mitte, in den Buhnen hängen geblieben und 3 Montagen verloren.

Zielfische waren bei beiden Malen Raubfisch, genauer Zander und Barsch.

Mit dabei hatte ich 10cm helle Shads wegen der Trübung des Wassers mit 18 bzw. 21 gr Jigheads. Man beriet mich so in meinem Angelladen des Vertrauens. Jedoch hatte ich jedes Mal das Problem, bzw das Gefühl, dass meine Montage einfach zu weit weggetrieben wurde und vor allem zu weit ans Ufer. Montiert ist eine Spinnrute bis 60gr Wurfgewicht mit einer Stationärrolle bespult mit 150m 016er 4fach geflochtener Schnur, 11 kg Tragkraft.

Hab ich einfach nur Pech oder ist der Hauptstrom noch nichts?

Am Mittwoch wollte ich (meine beste Freundin fährt mich und ist dabei) an den Berghäuser Altrhein und mal etwas ruhigeres Gewässer ausprobieren. Zielfisch Zander, Hecht.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch wollte ich (meine beste Freundin fährt mich und ist dabei) an den Berghäuser Altrhein und mal etwas ruhigeres Gewässer ausprobieren. Zielfisch Zander, Hecht.
> 
> Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Eine Decke, Flasche Sekt und Erdbeeren mitnehmen


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2021)

Was gibt das dann ?
Eine Decke, Flasche Sekt und Erdbeeren
Freundin     Flaschenpost       Auf Karpfen angeln ?


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Eine Decke, Flasche Sekt und Erdbeeren mitnehmen


Hahaa wenn ich das wollte, müsste meine bessere Hälfte mit  Meine beste Freundin ist tatsächlich nur Fahrerin und Helferin 

Ich würde mich für ernste Tipps echt bedanken.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Hahaa wenn ich das wollte, müsste meine bessere Hälfte mit


Und schon würdest du den Traum vieler Männer auch real leben  

Im ernst, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen bringt das doch alles nicht viel
Schau wo sich Kleinfisch aufhält, da sind meist auch die Räuber
Ansonsten in der Nähe von Seerosen oder Schilf mal einen Wobbler durchziehen 
Wenn es ein stark befischtes Gewässer ist würde ich z.Z. eher auf Köderfisch, als auf Kunstköder setzen
Du kannst aber auch etwas ausgefallenes versuchen, einfach mal Kleinfisch anlocken, es schadet nicht wenn du dazu einen Spot aussuchst der viele Pflanzen hat
Altes Brot verfüttern und wenn Kleinfisch da ist,lassen die ersten Räuber nicht lange auf sich warten
Ich hatte schon sehr oft beim stippen auf Köderfische als Beifang einen Hecht am Haken der mir den Köderfisch wegschnappen wollte
Geht zu 95% in der Regel erfolgreich für den Hecht aus, aber es zeigt das Hechte da lauern wo man Kleinschfische anlockt
Wenn 2 Ruten erlaubt sind würde ich 1 mit Köderfisch bestücken und mit der anderen spinnfischen


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Hab ich einfach nur Pech oder ist der Hauptstrom noch nichts?


Naja. Als Pech würde ich es jetzt nicht beschreiben. Eher kein Glück.
Da kannst nur oft ans Wasser gehen und versuchen rauszufinden, wann sich die Fische wo aufhalten.
Bei Temperaturen wie sie am Wochenende herrschten, sind die sehr frühen Morgenstunden oder Abendstunden am erfolgreichsten.
Abends ziehen die Räuber ins Flache und suchen nach Futterfischen.



FloSto96 schrieb:


> in den Buhnen hängen geblieben und 3 Montagen verloren.


Das wird dir leider noch öfter passieren.
Auch hier gilt: Oft ans Wasser und die Stellen und die Struktur kennenlernen. 




FloSto96 schrieb:


> mit 18 bzw. 21 gr Jigheads.



Hier muss man immer probieren. So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. 
Um so schwerer ein Jigkopf, desto schneller hängt er auch gerne in Steinen. 
Je näher du an die Steinpackung kommst, um so steiler hälst du die Rute. So kann man Hängern etwas aus dem Weg gehen.

Je nach Wasserstand, Strömung, Stelle und auch nach der Art des Köders (Volumen) kann sich das immer wieder unterscheiden.
Am besten du bist flexibel und hast eine Auswahl an Jigköpfen dabei.
10, 14, 17, 21 vielleicht noch 24g.


Jigspinner sind zur Suche von Fischen eine gute Alternative. Damit kannst du relativ schnell große Flächen absuchen.
Fächerförmig einen Bereich abfischen, 15 bis 20m weitergehen und wieder fächerförmig den Bereich abwerfen.

Die kann man durchkurbeln, mal zwischendurch absinken lassen, also mal nen kleinen Spinnstop einlegen, mal schneller, mal langsamer kurbeln.

So findest du raus, wo evtl Fische sind.


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Und schon würdest du den Traum vieler Männer auch real leben
> 
> Im ernst, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen bringt das doch alles nicht viel
> Schau wo sich Kleinfisch aufhält, da sind meist auch die Räuber
> ...


Also 2 Ruten gleichzeitig sind erlaubt, was zum Glück nicht heißt, dass man ned mehr dabei haben darf. D.h. ich nehm ne Stippe mit, ne feeder, und ne spinn?

Pose mitnehmen? Wieviel Gramm Tragkraft?

Wobbler und Gufis natürlich dann in verschiedenen Farben, Hechte sollen wohl im Berghäuser stehen, also Stahlvorfach drauf. Köfimontage muss ich mir dann mal anschauen. Ich glaube dann studiere ich mal Google Maps 


Btw meine Freundin war schon mit beim Forellenangeln und hat sich ne schöne Lachsforelle rausgeholt


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Naja. Als Pech würde ich es jetzt nicht beschreiben. Eher kein Glück.
> Da kannst nur oft ans Wasser gehen und versuchen rauszufinden, wann sich die Fische wo aufhalten.
> Bei Temperaturen wie sie am Wochenende herrschten, sind die sehr frühen Morgenstunden oder Abendstunden am erfolgreichsten.
> Abends ziehen die Räuber ins Flache und suchen nach Futterfischen.
> ...


Okay danke, da werd ich mich mal reinarbeiten und ausprobieren 

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus und werde dann wohl einfach üben


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Berghäuser, vllt hat jmd n Tipp wo er es probieren würde?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Pose mitnehmen? Wieviel Gramm Tragkraft?


Nee, keine Stippe, nur etwas altes Brot, damit fütterst einfach mal an und schaust ob sich Kleinfisch zeigt
Da wo sich Kleinfisch aufhält kommen früher oder später auch die Räuber hin
Das würde ich im ruhigsten Bereich des Gewässers versuchen, da wo auch Seerosen zu finden sind, da steht mit Sicherheit Hecht
Wenn du mit Köfi und Pose fischst kommt es darauf an wie groß der Köfi ist und wie weit du werfen musst
Ich angele meist vom Boot aus und dann auch nur mit fingerlangen Köfis, da reicht eine 10-15
Gramm Pose
Stahlvorfach ist Pflicht
Dein Gewässer bietet doch alles was man sich wünscht, du hast kleine Inseln im Gewässer, da gibt es sicher reichklich Struktur
Ansonstn würde ich es gleich am "Zugang" zum Gewässer versuchen, entlang dieser Mauer
Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Angler die dich um solch ein Gewässer beneiden
Du musst halt mal verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren, nur so lernst du deine Gewässser auch kennen


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Alles klar vielen Dank, ich werde es ausprobieren.

Für Köfi zu ziehen würde ich auch Mais und Made mitnehmen, altes Brot ist ebenfalls notiert 

Werde mich dann eindecken und berichten 

Weitere Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen


----------



## Blueser (21. Juni 2021)

Wenn du Köfis stoppen willst, reichen Haferflocken zum Anfüttern und ne Semmel. Aus dem Weichen der Semmel kleine Kügelchen von ca. 3-5mm Durchmesser geformt und auf die Spitze eines 14er oder 16er Häkchen gesteckt. Damit fängst du mit Sicherheit deine Köfis.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2021)

Ich kenne das Revier, aber von der anderen Rheinseite her, bin momentan sogar nur wenige Kilometer entfernt.
Snoekbaars hat dir mit dem richtigen Instinkt auch die erfolgreichste Stelle gezeigt, nämlich vorne am Kopf der Einfahrt!
Frühes Erscheinen ist wichtig, die Stelle ist natürlich äußerst beliebt.
Der stromaufwärts liegende Kopf macht die Angelei zwar einfacher, aber fängig sind beide.
Oben muss man nämlich erst mal hinkommen.
Ob in der Pfalz der Damm befahren werden darf, weiß ich nicht?
Am unteren Kopf gibt es einen offiziellen Parkplatz für Angler.

Jürgen


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Revier, aber von der anderen Rheinseite her, bin momentan sogar nur wenige Kilometer entfernt.
> Snoekbaars hat dir mit dem richtigen Instinkt auch die erfolgreichste Stelle gezeigt, nämlich vorne am Kopf der Einfahrt!
> 
> Jürgen


Wow danke hab echt nicht erwartet so viel Hilfe zu bekommen 

Bin leicht überwältigt  Werde mir alles zu Herzen nehmen! Dann sollte nur noch das Schicksal dem Glück im Wege stehen 

LG
Flo


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2021)

Snoekbaars schrieb zwar Stahlvorfach wäre wichtig, dies macht aber nur Sinn wenn im Altwasser selbst gefischt wird, nur dort wirst du Hechtgefahr haben.
An den Köpfen wird allgemein mit Schlagschnüren gefischt, die Leute gehen auf Zander, Rapfen, Waller, vielleicht Abends auf Aal.
Hechte sind dort am Hauptstrom die absolute Ausnahme.

Jürgen


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Snoekbaars schrieb zwar Stahlvorfach wäre wichtig, dies macht aber nur Sinn wenn im Altwasser selbst gefischt wird, nur dort wirst du Hechtgefahr haben.
> An den Köpfen wird allgemein mit Schlagschnüren gefischt, die Leute gehen auf Zander, Rapfen, Waller, vielleicht Abends auf Aal.
> Hechte sind dort am Hauptstrom die absolute Ausnahme.
> 
> Jürgen


Gut ich kann ja die Hälfte meiner Zeit vorne und die andere weiter hinter gehen 

Habe gelesen, Ruderboot darf man auch ohne Bootsschein führen? Meine beste Freundin hat n Schlauchboot


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Gut ich kann ja die Hälfte meiner Zeit vorne und die andere weiter hinter gehen
> 
> Habe gelesen, Ruderboot darf man auch ohne Bootsschein führen? Meine beste Freundin hat n Schlauchboot



Du brauchst auch in der Pfalz einen gesonderten Bootsangelschein, dass Boot muss registriert sein (Nummer), der Rhein ist Bundeswasserstraße, dann kann es los gehen.
Keiner will dort Angler in Badebooten sehen!
Auf dem Berghäuser ist ohnehin viel Bootsverkehr.
Achtung mit Motor darfst du im Altarm nur bis zu einer fest gelegten Grenze fahren, darüber hinaus kann Teuer werden.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Schlauchboot


wenn das so ein kunter bunt Badesee Schlauchboot sein sollte, bitte direkt wieder vergessen.


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> wenn das so ein kunter bunt Badesee Schlauchboot sein sollte, bitte direkt wieder vergessen.


Neee ich angle brav vom Ufer aus 

Da kann man auch einfach mal am Wasser entspannen 

Irgendwas zur Länge der Wobbler oder Shads?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2021)

FloSto96 schrieb:


> Neee ich angle brav vom Ufer aus
> 
> Irgendwas zur Länge der Wobbler oder Shads?



Wenn du dort aktiv fischen willst, dann Gummi, möglichst noch günstige, weil du Abrisse haben wirst, deshalb ja auch eine mindestens 0,60er Schlagschnur.
Wobbler kannst du Abends rückseitig im Altarm für die flachen Stellen auf Zander nehmen.
Oder auch flachlaufende und schnell geführt im Strom auf Rapfen.
Alles an Wobblern was zu tief läuft, wird Opfer der Steinschüttung.
Zur Größe sag ich nur, den Fischen angemessen.

Jürgen


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du dort aktiv fischen willst, dann Gummi, möglichst noch günstige, weil du Abrisse haben wirst, deshalb ja auch eine mindestens 0,60er Schlagschnur.
> Wobbler kannst du Abends rückseitig im Altarm für die flachen Stellen auf Zander nehmen.
> Oder auch flachlaufende und schnell geführt im Strom auf Rapfen.
> Alles an Wobblern was zu tief läuft, wird Opfer der Steinschüttung.
> ...


Alles klar danke dir 
Werde es so probieren


----------



## Ponton (21. Juni 2021)

Aber bitte drandenken du darfst mit der Generalkarte nicht den ganzen Berghäuser befischen. Ein Teil ist an einen angelverein verpachtet.


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Aber bitte drandenken du darfst mit der Generalkarte nicht den ganzen Berghäuser befischen. Ein Teil ist an einen angelverein verpachtet.


Hab im Angelladen meines Vertrauens markieren lassen wo ich darf und wo nicht  Die Karten führe ich stets mit mir 

Aber gut, dass du mich nochmal drauf aufmerksam machst, da werde ich daheim glatt nochmal nachschauen


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Und ein wenig eingekauft


----------



## Blueser (21. Juni 2021)

Ich habe festgestellt, je größer die Köderauswahl, desto weniger fange ich. Man ist dann nur mit dem Wechseln beschäftigt und verliert wertvolle Zeit im Beißfenster. Der bei dir in der Mitte war übrigens in 12cm für Hecht immer die richtige Wahl. Köderführung finde ich wesentlich wichtiger als irgendwelche hochgelobten Kunstköder. Lieber da variieren als ständig den Köder wechseln.


----------



## FloSto96 (21. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, je größer die Köderauswahl, desto weniger fange ich. Man ist dann nur mit dem Wechseln beschäftigt und verliert wertvolle Zeit im Beißfenster. Der bei dir in der Mitte war übrigens in 12cm für Hecht immer die richtige Wahl. Köderführung finde ich wesentlich wichtiger als irgendwelche hochgelobten Kunstköder. Lieber da variieren als ständig den Köder wechseln.


Ja stimmt. Mal langsamer mal schneller einkurbeln, dann mal wieder ein Stopp machen, mal mehr nach oben zupfen mal weniger, einfach variieren und attraktiv machen.

So in etwa richtig?


----------



## Blueser (21. Juni 2021)

Yep, aber auch die Tiefe variieren. Im Sommer kurz vor dem Schilf über den Wasserpflanzen mit einem flachlaufenden Wobbler in Naturfarben hast du bessere Karten als mit einem Gummifisch, welcher meist im Kraut versinkt.


----------



## FloSto96 (22. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Aber bitte drandenken du darfst mit der Generalkarte nicht den ganzen Berghäuser befischen. Ein Teil ist an einen angelverein verpachtet.


Ich habe auf meine Karte geschaut. Tatsächlich... den hinteren Teil zwischen den Inseln und der Blindabschnitt zwischen den Inseln darf ich nicht beangeln 

Morgen soll das Wetter nicht allzu heiß werden, also gute Chancen denke ich.


----------



## Ponton (22. Juni 2021)

Ich weiß das, deswegen habe ich es ja geschrieben. 
Viel Erfolg morgen wasser soll noch steigen dran denken. 


FloSto96 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meine Karte geschaut. Tatsächlich... den hinteren Teil zwischen den Inseln und der Blindabschnitt zwischen den Inseln darf ich nicht beangeln
> 
> Morgen soll das Wetter nicht allzu heiß werden, also gute Chancen denke ich.


----------



## FloSto96 (23. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Ich weiß das, deswegen habe ich es ja geschrieben.
> Viel Erfolg morgen wasser soll noch steigen dran denken.


Leider bin ich nicht an die Stelle gekommen wo ich hin wollte, wegen des Wasserstands. Außenrum gefahren ne andere Stelle gehabt, jedoch erfolglos. Das einzige was beißen wollte war ne Ukelei


----------



## KadeTTHH (27. Juni 2021)

Macantise schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> ich bin zwar kein Jungangler im eigentlichen Sinne, aber ich bin anscheinend ein absoluter Anfänger im Fangen von Fischen.
> Seit einigen Jahren angele ich schon und kann meine Fangergebnisse an beiden Händen abzählen.
> Mir ist klar, dass man nicht jedes mal etwas fängt, wenn man rausgeht, doch bei mir ist das schon fast absurd.
> ...


Wenn Du magst, können wir mal zusammen an die Bille. Wohne in Billstedt und angel daher öfter in der Bille.
Es gibt dort viele zugängliche Stellen, man muß sie nur kennen.^^ Bin schon einige Kilometer gestiefelt um am Ufer gute Stellen zu finden.
Leider gab es nicht an jeder Stelle Fisch, Aal in den Abend und Nachtstunden geht aber immer und Barsche zuppeln auch schnell mal dran.
Auf Kunstköder fange ich nur an der Ostsee, in HH klappte bisher bei mir immer nur Naturköder.
Mein Angelverein hat ein Boot auf der Bille, wäre auch mal ne Option.

Saure Gurken Zeit kenne ich zu gut, hatte den Schein neu und Wochenlang kein Biss, aber wenn man nur zum fangen losgeht, wird es oft nichts.
Wenn es die Zeit zulässt gehe ich los und genieße den Tag am Wasser, wenn dann was beißt um so besser, aber wenn nicht war es trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Macantise (27. Juni 2021)

Ich melde mich mal wieder. 
Hatte die letzten Tage viel um die Ohren.
Finde es super, dass ihr so viel gepostet habt und tipps geben konntet.

Der Fluch ist übrigens gebrochen.  

Hab 3 Fische an zwei Tagen gefangen. 
2 Barsche und 1 kleinen Zander
- Die Barsche waren maßig, der Zander leider nicht.

Barsch und Zander auf Dendrobena (nahe am Grund) und ein Barsch mit Wobbler.

Ich habe es versäumt mich richtig vorzustellen, tut mir leid ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Foren.

Ich heiße Tobias, bin 36 Jahre alt, ich habe viel studiert (unter anderem auch in Passau  , bin aber leider nix gescheites geworden.)
Ich habe meinen Schein nun seit  ca. 1 Jahr, angel aber schon seit Jahrzehnten (Ausland, früher als Kind auch schwarz und natürlich am Forellenpuff). 
Das Angeln hatte ich auch über knapp ein Jahrzehnt nicht betrieben, deshalb habe ich den Schein erst so spät gemacht und war einfach mehr 
Urlaubsangler (Dänemark).
Nach der langen Pause habe ich das Hobby wiederentdeckt und gemerkt, wie schön das Hobby doch ist. 

Ich komme aus Hamburg (zentral) und interessiere mich für viele Sachen, aber meine Interessen ändern sich auch gelegentlich.
Keine Ahnung was ich noch erzählen soll. ^^


----------



## Macantise (27. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, können wir mal zusammen an die Bille


Gerne. Danke für das Angebot


----------



## Macantise (27. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> - selber Platz, immer wieder. Die Fische finden irgendwann das stetige Futter und kommen wieder.
> - Anschleichen, leise aufbauen, ruhe! Schall breitet sich Unterwasser um ein vielfaches schneller und lauter aus, als in der Luft. Einmal Getrampel oder ein lautes Wort und die Fische suchen das weite.
> - Die Gesamte Vorfachlänge (ca. 50 cm darf auf dem Boden aufliegen.)
> - Anschlag, erst wenn die Pose abtaucht oder von dannen zieht, nicht wenn die ein bisschen wackelt oder sich auf/ab bewegt.
> ...


Vielen, vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Macantise (27. Juni 2021)

@ Floma

Danke für die Links!


----------

